
Tweet at Senate has been restricted - passenger
https://medium.helloworld.ng/tweet-at-senate-has-been-restricted-599d8fd462e4#.frf4queli
======
ceejayoz
Likely flagged by an automated algorithm, as it should've been. Automated
tweeting at an account daily from a bunch of different accounts is blatantly
spammy.

